# 1 week (Feb 16-23) at Kohala Suites By Hilton Grand Vacations Club



## ejfrolic (Feb 6, 2019)

Taken. Thanks


----------



## ejfrolic (Feb 8, 2019)

The person who wanted it backed out. It is available again.


----------



## rocheca (Feb 9, 2019)

ejfrolic said:


> The person who wanted it backed out. It is available again.



I'm interested. How should I contact you?


----------



## ejfrolic (Feb 9, 2019)

Will send you a message!
Thank you!


----------



## ejfrolic (Feb 11, 2019)

Still available.


----------



## drjimmy (Feb 11, 2019)

I am new to the group, heading to Hawaii Feb 17-24.  Is your timeshare available to rent (even thought dates are off by one day)?  What is the cost?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## ejfrolic (Feb 11, 2019)

Aloha Jim, sorry it is no longer available.


----------

